# ball joint remover/ cam gear holder



## mjohn15976 (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm needing the Nissan manual recommended ball joint remover.
It actually spreads via tightening the bolt rather than the fork
type you hit with a hammer which damages the rubber seals.
Anyone know where to get one?

Same for the holder for holding the cam gear while taking the
bolt loose. (I need to R&R cam seals) and don't want to damage
gears.

Thanks!


----------



## Armor01 (Mar 4, 2004)

*ball joint*

On the ball joints, just remove the three nuts and seperate it that way. The ball joint stays with the spindal and the boot is ok. How many miles are on thse ball joints? At about $45.00 ea and if they move freely by hand once you unbolt them, it is time for new ones. 
I have no info on the cam stuff. Good luck.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

for the ball joint, stick a piece of 1/4" steel plate above the ball joint (against the CV joint), and unscrew the nut on the ball joint. it will pop it out pretty quick.


on the cam gears, use a strap wrench on the gear itself, then go to town on the bolt. I finally broke down and made a gear holder for a lexus I was working on, but I doubt if it will fit any other car.


----------

